# 2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 "Never moon a werewolf"

## seppe

Yeah, a new nitro-sources. Why? Well, nitro3 seemed to have annoying random lockups. So this one should be more stable. I left out Ingo Molnar's patches and the Staircase patches that were meant for mm-sources (the s8.6test patches caused the lockups I think). I run it for an hour now, and I didn't had any lockups until now.

Applied patches

```

2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 "Never moon a werewolf"

****************************************

latest-reiser4-from-2.6.9-rc2-mm3-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4.patch | Reiser4 filesystem

from_2.6.9-rc2_to_staircase8.4 | The famous Staircase scheduler

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap 

1g_lowmem2_i386.diff  | Allow 1Gb RAM without enabling High Memory Support

defaultcfq.diff | Select the CFQ I/O Scheduler by default

cfq-iosched-v2.patch | Completely Fair Queueing I/O scheduler v2

cfq-v2-update.patch | CFQ update

cfq-fix-allocated-counts.patch | CFQ fix

cfq-warnings.patch | CFQ fix

akpm-latency-fix1.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

supermount-ng205.diff | Automaticly mount removable media, stop using this (use hal+dbus+udev)

ipw2100-0.54 | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor 

lirc-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig 

squashfs2.0r2 | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux 

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support 

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX100 WLAN drivers

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support 

iteraid_1.45.patch | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack 

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's 

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc2.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-1.patch  | A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink

software-suspend-2.0.0.108-for-2.6.9-rc2 | Software Suspend 2 (hibernate)

bk-alsa.patch | Latest ALSA snapshot 

cflags-selection.patch | compile the kernel with other CFLAGS

s8.4_fixhotplug.diff | staircase fixes/updates

s8.4-expiration_notick.diff | staircase fixes/updates

sk98lin_v7.07_2.6.9-rc1-mm4.patch | SysKonnect SK-98xx device driver

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists 

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle 

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

igxb-speedup.patch | speed up interrupt routine call 

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

```

Download

Ebuild

patch file

What's new?

- Back to Staircase 8.4 until CK releases Staircase patches *not* for mm

- Software Suspend 2 is in

- fbsplash is updated (but splashutils won't compile *sigh*)

- Ingo Molnar's latency patches are out

- Reiser4 is updated (it's the reiser4 version from the latest mm, works w/o problems here)

- CFQv2 is updated (taken from latest mm)

- SquashFS is updated

Warning

Although this nitro should be more stable than all previous nitro's for 2.6.9-rc2, it could always break stuff .. so remember to have another working kernel image ready in your boot manager.

More info

IRC: irc.freenode.net #nitro-sources

WWW: http://sepi.be/nitro.php

RSS Feed: http://sepi.be/nitro-rss.php?full=yes (remove ?full=yes if you want less info in the feed)

This thread  :Smile: 

Suggestions

.. are always welcome. When you suggest a patch, remember to post a link to the patch file as well.

Have fun!

----------

## hotplainrice

Thanks seppe! Been waiting for swsusp2 for weeks!

----------

## Moloch

Just finished compiling nitro3. Haven't rebooted yet though. Thought I'd finally give it a go. Since I'm already at it, I'll just do this one now.

----------

## primero.gentoo

gonna try this since the previous had "Frequent freeze" on my Laptop... after this ... Keep on the Great Job  :Smile: 

bye

----------

## GrayFox

Hmm It won't compile.

```

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x116e6d): In function `supermount_permission':

: undefined reference to `vfs_permission'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x116ee5): In function `supermount_permission':

: undefined reference to `vfs_permission'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GrayFox

Ok compiles just fine without supermount... guess I'll have to wait for hal and d-bus.  :Confused: 

Anyway my fbsplash works! I didn't even have to reconfigure anything  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seppe

 *GrayFox wrote:*   

> Ok compiles just fine without supermount... guess I'll have to wait for hal and d-bus. 
> 
> Anyway my fbsplash works! I didn't even have to reconfigure anything 

 

Yeah you should consider hal+dbus, but just wait .. I made a fix for supermount, but I need to test it first. It looks like some other patch changed stuff in include/linux/fs.h.

And awesome that your fbsplash works, mine doesn't .. I get errors when I try to emerge splashutils (I removed my previous version)

EDIT:

sorry, the patch didn't helped. 

I"ll explain you what I tried. I grepped for "vfs_permission" in this nitro and nitro3, grep said that there was a line vfs_permission in include/linux/fs.h from nitro3 which wasn't in nitro4, so I diffed fs.h from nitro3 against fs.h from nitro4 which gave me this patch file:

```

--- linux-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4/include/linux/fs.h   2004-09-27 20:48:56.929806368 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.9-rc2-nitro3/include/linux/fs.h   2004-09-26 21:09:29.000000000 +0200

@@ -812,13 +812,13 @@

         * even looking at it. You had been warned.

         */

        struct semaphore s_vfs_rename_sem;      /* Kludge */

+       struct list_head s_entries;             /* list of

+                                                * sb_entries. Protected

+                                                * by ->s_umount. */

 #if defined(CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT) || defined(CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_MODULE)

        atomic_t s_media_changed;

 #endif

 

-       struct list_head s_entries;             /* list of

-                                                * sb_entries. Protected

-                                                * by ->s_umount. */

 };

 

 /*

@@ -1424,9 +1424,7 @@

 extern int setattr_mask(unsigned int);

 extern int notify_change(struct dentry *, struct iattr *);

 extern int permission(struct inode *, int, struct nameidata *);

-extern int generic_permission(struct inode *, int,

-               int (*check_acl)(struct inode *, int));

-

+extern int vfs_permission(struct inode *, int);

 extern int get_write_access(struct inode *);

 extern int deny_write_access(struct file *);

 static inline void put_write_access(struct inode * inode)

```

It writes the old vfs_permission() back in fs.h and removes the (new) generic_permission(), but when I compiled it I still got:

```

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xa97da): In function `supermount_permission':

: undefined reference to `vfs_permission'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xa9854): In function `supermount_permission':

: undefined reference to `vfs_permission'

```

Which is really weird, because linux/fs.h is included in supermount.h which is included in the file that has supermount_permission()

So I guess you'll have to check out hal+dbus, believe me .. it's worth it  :Wink: 

----------

## codergeek42

ANother nitro! Excellent work, Seppe. Will definitely try it when I get home later.

----------

## technocdr

in this new release, we can boot with fbsplash or bootplash ????

----------

## GrayFox

Well thanks for trying to fix that seppe. This might be a bit OT but I can't merge hal or dbus(or is that something in the kernel?) because it's part of the hardmasked gnome2.8 ebuild. Can anybody help?

BTW I did'n unmerge splashutils I just booted with the new kernel so compiling against an older nitro(replacing symling) might be a workaround.

----------

## technocdr

i got the same error with splashutils !!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Moloch

I still got a freeze. It happened while testing cedega with cstrike. I use cedega to test because the past few nitro releases had issues with sound and cedega. This one didn't seem to have that issue but locked after about 5 mins of play time. So far though it has not locked up in X while I'm compiling the latest love-sources  with it  :Surprised: 

----------

## alexlm78

I've a question, why now bootsplash is deprecated for the 2.6 kernel series.?

In my opinion Bootsplash works very well, why changed it?

----------

## technocdr

i chance now my linux into the gentoo-dev-sources and my splasutils compile very gooD !!!

now boot into my nitro 4 and gonna try fbsplash

----------

## pantoffel

and cdfs is horribly broken

```

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=fs/cdfs

  gcc -Wp,-MD,fs/cdfs/.root.o.d -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer  -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=pentium4 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default   -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=root -DKBUILD_MODNAME=cdfs -c -o fs/cdfs/root.o fs/cdfs/root.c

In file included from fs/cdfs/root.c:25:

fs/cdfs/cdfs.h:21:1: warning: "MODULE" redefined

<command line>:5:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

fs/cdfs/cdfs.h:22:1: warning: "__KERNEL__" redefined

<command line>:4:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

fs/cdfs/cdfs.h:48:25: linux/locks.h: No such file or directory

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_mount':

fs/cdfs/root.c:118: error: `kdev_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

fs/cdfs/root.c:118: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

fs/cdfs/root.c:118: error: for each function it appears in.)

fs/cdfs/root.c:118: error: parse error before "dev"

fs/cdfs/root.c:132: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:555)

fs/cdfs/root.c:134: error: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

fs/cdfs/root.c:142: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c:144: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

fs/cdfs/root.c:161: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

fs/cdfs/root.c:184: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

fs/cdfs/root.c:195: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

fs/cdfs/root.c:119: warning: unused variable `j'

fs/cdfs/root.c:120: warning: unused variable `hdr'

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_umount':

fs/cdfs/root.c:380: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c:394: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c:397: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

fs/cdfs/root.c: At top level:

fs/cdfs/root.c:405: warning: `struct statfs' declared inside parameter list

fs/cdfs/root.c:405: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_statfs':

fs/cdfs/root.c:409: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c:412: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

fs/cdfs/root.c:413: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

fs/cdfs/root.c:414: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

fs/cdfs/root.c:415: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

fs/cdfs/root.c:416: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_readdir':

fs/cdfs/root.c:425: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_lookup':

fs/cdfs/root.c:446: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c: At top level:

fs/cdfs/root.c:472: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_read_inode':

fs/cdfs/root.c:477: error: structure has no member named `u'

fs/cdfs/root.c:498: error: incompatible types in assignment

fs/cdfs/root.c: At top level:

fs/cdfs/root.c:537: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

fs/cdfs/root.c:540: error: parse error before string constant

fs/cdfs/root.c:540: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `DECLARE_FSTYPE_DEV'

fs/cdfs/root.c:540: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

fs/cdfs/root.c:562: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `EXPORT_NO_SYMBOLS'

fs/cdfs/root.c:562: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_init':

fs/cdfs/root.c:574: error: `cdfs_fs_type' undeclared (first use in this function)

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_exit':

fs/cdfs/root.c:599: error: `cdfs_fs_type' undeclared (first use in this function

)

fs/cdfs/root.c: In function `cdfs_parse_options':

fs/cdfs/root.c:617: warning: implicit declaration of function `strtok'

fs/cdfs/root.c:617: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

fs/cdfs/root.c:617: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

fs/cdfs/root.c: At top level:

fs/cdfs/root.c:117: warning: `cdfs_mount' defined but not used

fs/cdfs/root.c:540: warning: `DECLARE_FSTYPE_DEV' declared `static' but never defined

make[2]: *** [fs/cdfs/root.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/cdfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

----------

## seppe

gensplash works here, here's how:

if you have splashutils already emerged, then it should work instantly (just follow the howto gensplash with progressbar on this forum for enabling the right things in your kernel)

if you do not have splashutils installed, do this:

first, build nitro4 with everything enabled that is needed for fbsplash (follow the howto gensplash with progressbar on this forum), then follow these steps:

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

cd /usr/src/

rm linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 linux

```

now copy your kernel .config file to /usr/src/linux (which points to gentoo-dev-sources):

```

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4/.config /usr/src/

```

now do this to emerge splashutils succesfully:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make prepare

emerge splashtutils

```

splashutils should emerge without problems now .. when it's finished, fix the symlink back to nitro4:

```

cd /usr/src/

rm linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 linux

```

reboot and enjoy gensplash  :Smile: 

----------

## technocdr

thnks for this howto now i try to do this in my box!!

----------

## sobers_2002

can;t compile nvidia  :Sad: 

----------

## technocdr

did you try with the new ebuild ???

http://home.comcast.net/~shaggy06/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.tar.bz2

i still don't try this but in the other post, some one make the nvidia.ko run

----------

## sobers_2002

yeah..........turned out that waz the problem.........reverting back to old ebuild had it all fine......and now everything is working   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .........btw boot of this kernel is real fast

----------

## technocdr

you got now the nvidia.ko working ??

did you use the fbsplash ??? to text console ?

----------

## sibov

hi anybody who get smp compile error????

```

 CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fa6f): In function `smp_suspend':

: undefined reference to `__smp_suspend_lowlevel'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## technocdr

try uncheck the software suspend !

----------

## smg

well, nice work seppe, but why the hell it doesnt work for nvidia cards? =(

try fixing this PLEASE.

ash

----------

## sibov

 *technocdr wrote:*   

> try uncheck the software suspend !

 

```

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# Software Suspend 2

#

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND2_CORE is not set

```

Thanx technocdr, but I do not have software suspend selected

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

for me it's slow when i "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" 

and i had a crash after that.

reboot the computer.

re emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

it's ok...

slow but ok

so i run my x server... play a little at nevewinter . and when i left the game 

the x server  & console crash...   :Shocked: 

really unstable here :'(

go back to rc1-nitro4  :Sad: 

----------

## technocdr

try, this

```
 make clean
```

[/code]

```
make prepare
```

```
make all && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

this is like compile in the 2.4 but in my box never giveme any error

 :Laughing: 

----------

## sneakerski

so far seems stable for general desktop usage, but i haven't tried to stress it at all yet

software RAID, reiser4, nvidia, gensplash, all working

[EDIT]

haha i take that back. After only 3-4 minutes of full CPU load it crashes religiously. back to 2.6.6-love4 for a while   :Rolling Eyes:  maybe next time

[/EDIT]

----------

## thubble

Software Suspend 2 seems to break compilation on SMP machines  :Sad:   (see errors above).

----------

## zerojay

Too bad I still can't burn CDs with it. Oh well.

----------

## technocdr

did you try to make all emulation scsi in modules and emerge hotplug then add to default level ??

----------

## zerojay

SCSI emulation.. hah.. that's pretty funny. I've been using ATAPI for almost a year now. I'm not going back to it.

----------

## technocdr

excuseme but i burn my cds with scsi emulation and i think maybe that can help you!! my nitro works fine and in the moment i burn my cds pretty good!!!

----------

## discomfitor

Yeah, I'm getting this:

```
mm/page_alloc.c: In function `__free_pages_ok':

mm/page_alloc.c:283: error: `suspend2_core_ops' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/page_alloc.c:283: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

mm/page_alloc.c:283: error: for each function it appears in.)

mm/page_alloc.c: In function `free_hot_cold_page':

mm/page_alloc.c:518: error: `suspend2_core_ops' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/page_alloc.c: In function `__alloc_pages':

mm/page_alloc.c:726: error: `suspend2_core_ops' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [mm/page_alloc.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 2
```

Doesn't look too pretty, and I don't have software suspend enabled.  Guess I'm waiting for yet another version unless someone has some creative ideas.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

got an error w/ suspend 2 gzip support AND vesatng

works fine otherwise, cept for ndiswrapper not having kernel_locked symbol?

----------

## bendagr8

Darckness, try compiling with suspend2.

----------

## discomfitor

Ugh.  It worked, but I won't be happy about having to enable it AND power management!

----------

## iverson0881

This locks up on me.  I don't have the suspend stuff enable either. It just hard locked while i was running "emerge -uDa world". Oh well back to the old nitros =)

----------

## technocdr

my nitro 4 always crash when i try to scan my net

with 

```
 iftop, nmap, iptraf etc etc 
```

always crash!!

----------

## desertstalker

vesafb-tng is still proken for me.  The screen just freezes at the point it is supposed to switch to the framebuffer.  the boot continues normally however so it is just the framebuffer.

Any ideas??

BTW.  it works fine using the normal vesa fb.  Fast too.

Keep up the gook work!

----------

## primero.gentoo

i'm experiencing the same problems as 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 ... frequent freeze especially when i emerge something.

I'm back to 2.6.8.1-nitro6 for now  :Smile: 

bye

----------

## den_RDC

Still the same framebuffer problem - back to rc1-nitro4

----------

## GrayFox

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> i'm experiencing the same problems as 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 ... frequent freeze especially when i emerge something.
> 
> I'm back to 2.6.8.1-nitro6 for now 
> 
> bye

 

It's exectly the same here.... I'm back on rc1-nitro4

----------

## Packetlos

Yeah its locking up pretty much when i compile anything

----------

## sobers_2002

things seem fine here.  :Smile:   :Smile:   good job........just one thing though........the swap isn't really "cleaning" up.......and whenever i move some big file frm one partition to other the the usage of swap shoots up!! that happened with earlier ones too though........should this happen?

----------

## crazy-bee

Kernel does not compile for me due to software suspend. Without enabling it, I get the same error as desbribed here before, with enabling it (I dont like the idea, too), Im getting following error:

LD      vmlinux

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1d921): In function `smp_suspend':

: undefined reference to `__smp_suspend_lowlevel'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

Yeah, I'm on SMP, so I wont disable that  :Smile: 

----------

## NME

what the heck,

i cant even make menuconfig O.o

```
root@larry linux-2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:130,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/limits.h:122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:113:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:24,

                 from /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:115:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:305:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function `use_config':

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:201: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:201: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:201: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:201: warning: unused variable `s'

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function `parse_dep_file':

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:297: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:297: warning: unused variable `s'

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

```

----------

## hotplainrice

Stops at INIT!  :Sad: 

----------

## seppe

NME:

If you copied over your old .config file, did you do make oldconfig first? I once had it too that I couldn't make menuconfig with my old .config file, make oldconfig fixed it then.

about swsusp2:

I can compile this kernel without swsusp2, but I don't have an SMP system. 

about the lockups:

It's really weird, I haven't had any lockup so far with this kernel, and I compiled several things (mostly emerge -uDv world).

It 's either Staircase 8.4 which causes the lockups ( see http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-September/001023.html ) or CFQv2 ( see http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-September/001024.html )

----------

## sibov

I don't like 2 disable SMP and depending SMT 4 my Pentium4 2,8GHz.

Instead of doing that i will further use my slow but stable working

2.6.8.1-ck8 linuz   :Laughing: 

Is it possible to remove software suspend from 2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 ???  :Question: 

Please advice. ThX

----------

## GrayFox

hmm maybe this nvidia driver causes the lockups... does the one in portage work with this kernel? Since you have an ati and it's stable for you it's probably that...

----------

## NME

 *seppe wrote:*   

> NME:
> 
> If you copied over your old .config file, did you do make oldconfig first? I once had it too that I couldn't make menuconfig with my old .config file, make oldconfig fixed it then.
> 
> 

 

has nothing to do with my config, apparently.   :Sad: 

edit: doesnt have anything to do with the kernel either, it does the same thing on 2.6.7-love7... f_ck  :Neutral: 

----------

## sibov

 *NME wrote:*   

>  *seppe wrote:*   NME:
> 
> If you copied over your old .config file, did you do make oldconfig first? I once had it too that I couldn't make menuconfig with my old .config file, make oldconfig fixed it then.
> 
>  
> ...

 

maybe an ncurses problem!?

please try 2 

```
 emerge ncurses
```

 *Quote:*   

> sys-libs/ncurses
> 
>       Latest version available: 5.4-r5
> 
>       Latest version installed: 5.4-r5
> ...

 

----------

## GrayFox

Nope it's not the nvidia driver I still have a lot of crashes... emerging stuff mostly results in hardlocks. My money's on the scheduler.

----------

## technocdr

my nvidia runs perfectly in nitro 4 but the net services always handup my box!!!

----------

## Phlogiston

when I read all this prblems, I'm not interested in trying out this new kernel... Always a lot of problems... hmm

Could that be because of the rc2 version we're patching? I don't like this rc versions at all....

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *seppe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> about the lockups:
> 
> It's really weird, I haven't had any lockup so far with this kernel, and I compiled several things (mostly emerge -uDv world).
> ...

 

I don't think the problem can be CFQv2 because i use 2.6.9-rc1 without any kind of problems.

Maybe Staricase but i don't know how to check it ... hope that it will resolve soon , i can't leave nitro-sources  :Smile: 

bye

primero

----------

## gmichels

Compiled and run fine here, however I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work due to kernel_locked problems.

Also, swsusp2 sort of works... I can suspend and resume, but after resuming, the machine is unusable, anything I run locks up.

Back to 2.6.8-nitro6  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaMMa

Yea the kernel works great, I just wish ndiswrapper was working  :Sad: .

----------

## desertstalker

Ndiswrapper works for me I believ it is the one from the sourceforge page 0.10.  Maybe give that one a try.

----------

## ryceck

I follow the main stream here, don't fuck with rc-s, I dont like them cause they tend to break things  :Smile: 

After trying the 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 and nitro4 I remember again why I didnt like rc's. They constantly locked my laptop for no apparent reason... So back to my favourite: 2.6.8-nitro6  :Smile: 

Thnx for ur hard work btw dude... Every Nitro-source is an adventure and when the work they rock shit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seppe

I use 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 myself, it's really stable at my machine. I haven't got any lockups, with nitro4 however, my system freezes sometimes  :Sad: 

----------

## MrGreen

I have had no luck with nitro4... 

I get this 

```
kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x20ae7): In function `smp_suspend':

: undefined reference to `__smp_suspend_lowlevel'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

==> ERROR: Build Failed.  Aborting...

```

Tried to remove as above still does not compile....

Anyone managed to fix this ?

----------

## asph

maybe the patchset could concentrate on the stable version, and only integrade the rc updates that are really interesting?

having a lot of problemas with last nitro versions.. (random kernel panics when using modules)

----------

## Deranger

For me, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 is the most stable.

----------

## cybe

good news: 

this one finally made the vesa-tng work fast on my compaq evo n1015v laptop (ATI IGP 320M).. there was a huge delay when switching consoles... 

seems fast

bad news:

lockups!

so back to rc1 for me

----------

## cybe

magic sysrq gone?

----------

## Deranger

 *ryceck wrote:*   

> I follow the main stream here, don't fuck with rc-s, I dont like them cause they tend to break things 
> 
> After trying the 2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 and nitro4 I remember again why I didnt like rc's. They constantly locked my laptop for no apparent reason... So back to my favourite: 2.6.8-nitro6 
> 
> Thnx for ur hard work btw dude... Every Nitro-source is an adventure and when the work they rock shit 

 

Living on the edge is the one and only way  :Wink: 

----------

## Isaiah

2.6.9-rc2-nitro3 rocked on my end - here's to more of the same with 4  :Cool: 

----------

## zhitch

nice job man...use the valinna source..patch to 2.6.9..then apply patch...make sure supermount isnt enabled tho  no crashes..then again ive had very few crashes with my comp in general thanks dude  :Wink: 

----------

## enzobelmont

win4lin when????

sorry my english...   :Wink: 

----------

## Pink

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

> win4lin when????
> 
> sorry my english...  

 

When someone can get a working win4lin patch for the additional patches in nitro (and in love-sources as you also asked there).

The patch for 2.6.9-rc2 is relatively simple (or at least it is possible rather than simple) but you can completely forget it for the mm-based patchsets (love-sources) and it fails to work properly for the nitro patches (freezes on startup with no error message). Unless someone can commit the time to getting it to work then you may have to be without it if you want the nitro or the love.

----------

## fro5tbite

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> For me, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 is the most stable.

 

i second that....

----------

## codergeek42

 *fro5tbite wrote:*   

>  *Oktane wrote:*   For me, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 is the most stable. 
> 
> i second that....

 Thirded.

----------

## jewps

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *fro5tbite wrote:*    *Oktane wrote:*   For me, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 is the most stable. 
> 
> i second that.... Thirded.

 

me too. I'm not even going to try other kernel. I just don't have the time but I really like to use win4lin again tho :\

----------

## Phlogiston

I'm still using 2.6.8-nitro5, I don't like these rc2 versions... but now there is a rc3 available, so what is about a new nitro? I defently will try it out   :Laughing: 

----------

## vandorp

Hi, I assumed that I had to put this ebuild somewhere in my overlay dir. In my make.conf, I have:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

I successfully installed overlays before.

I donwloaded nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc-r4.ebuild from seppe's site. When emerging, I get:

```
 # emerge nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/nitro-sources/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4; aborting...

```

I tried several directories, and the ebuild only works (i.e. starts emerging) when I put it in:

```

/usr/portage/portage/nitro-sources/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild

```

which is not a portage overlay dir. I created that "portage/nitro-sources" directory by hand. Is this correct? It appears to work now (it's currently running) but it seems rather odd to me...  :Confused: 

edit: I compiled and rebooted. The system runs awesome  :Smile:  I'm not an expert by any means, all I can say is that the system feels great, much better than with 2.6.9-rc2-mm I ran until 10 minutes ago.

----------

## sibov

 *vandorp wrote:*   

> Hi, I assumed that I had to put this ebuild somewhere in my overlay dir. In my make.conf, I have:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> try /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild
> 
> 

 

and step in that dir and make 

```
ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild digest
```

----------

## Deranger

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> I'm still using 2.6.8-nitro5, I don't like these rc2 versions... but now there is a rc3 available, so what is about a new nitro? I defently will try it out  

 

2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 here, and it would be great to see rc3 based nitro   :Wink: 

----------

## vandorp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> try /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r4.ebuild
> 
> and step in that dir and make 
> ...

 

Okay, that works! Thanx a lot  :Smile:  But... How can I prevent myself from asking questions like this again? Is there some kind of manual? (I've used FreeBSD for a while, and changed back to Linux  :Smile:  I kinda miss the FreeBSD Handbook). I thought I've read the portage guide, maybe I've missed it, but using google it was not obvious  :Smile:  Or maybe it's just something to put in some FAQ

I had a FreeBSD / ULE scheduler system some time ago, with a very, very good interactivity.  The FreeSBIE live-CD has great interactivity performance too. This Linux kernel is the first system that makes it possible for me to forget FreeBSD as a desktop system  :Smile: Last edited by vandorp on Sat Oct 02, 2004 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrApples

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

----------

## Deranger

2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 seems to be pretty stable for me. No lockups yet. Hopefully I don't have to go back 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1  :Smile:  By the way, why supermount shouldn't be used? In my opinion, it works very well.

EDIT: No lockups at all. Not even under full load!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Isaiah

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> 2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 seems to be pretty stable for me.

 

Same here - can play ET 'till the cows come home now  :Cool: 

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> No lockups yet.

 

Won't wake up sometimes - believe the fault lies elsewhere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kleb

Having bootup slowness when the init.d scripts are running.  Sometimes it'll stick at gpm, sometimes at other places.  Kind of random.

Sometimes if I press ^C then it will "skip" a step, and give an error message about some line in /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh

Haven't really been able to test anything else, but no lockups so far.

----------

## Deranger

 *Oktane wrote:*   

> 2.6.9-rc2-nitro4 seems to be pretty stable for me. No lockups yet. Hopefully I don't have to go back 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1  By the way, why supermount shouldn't be used? In my opinion, it works very well.
> 
> EDIT: No lockups at all. Not even under full load! 

 

Back to 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1   :Embarassed: 

----------

## teutzz

let's hope that 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 will be better as far as lockups are concearned

----------

## Deranger

2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 definately the best nitro ever! Hopefully 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1 will be even better  :Smile: 

----------

## RealityMage

This post may be of interest. I'm going to disable preempt and try the newest nitro again.

http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-October/001065.html

----------

## Deranger

I ran nitro4 without pre-empt and it locked up during emerge   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## garlicbread

Funnily enough

I've just moved from the love sources across to the nitro ones

I was trying out nitro1 when nitro4 was just released

I've found that on my Toshiba laptop, nitro4 appeared to be a little more stable than nitro1 (creating and then deleting a lot of files seemed to cause an IO error on nitro1, even though I keep seeing messages about how stable it is)

one problem I've seen on nitro4, UT2004 sound appears to be distored / choppy when more than a couple of channels of sound are used

emerging alsa-driver to try and get a slightly more up to date version of alsa has no effect

----------

## BloodyNewbie

Hi, I get a kernel build error: 

```

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1dd1e): In function 'smp_suspend': undefined reference to '__smp_suspend_lowlevel'  make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

with the Nitro-kernel: 2.6.9-rc2-r4

any help appreciated

best regards

patrick

----------

## r00tzz

BloodyNewbie why are you still using such "old" kernel Nitro is already at 2.6.10 look here!!

----------

## BloodyNewbie

because that's the latest in portage

----------

## r00tzz

 *BloodyNewbie wrote:*   

> because that's the latest in portage

 

no, it's not. the latest in portage is the latest you have downloaded! 

folow the links and you'll see that you need to copy the ebuild to:

```
/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/
```

just download the ebuild and try emerging again..

EDIT: don't forget to emerge like:

```
#emerge --digest nitro-sources -u
```

to generate digest..

----------

## BloodyNewbie

alright, thank you

I even found a newer one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=279947

why is the emerge --digest ? I already do the digest by:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/2.6.11-nitro0.ebuild digest

```

so long

hm, I get a kernel panic while starting the new kernel now, seems that it doesn't find the root partition and/or doesn't know the filesystem(on a reiser4 filesystem)...

I try and try...

 :Smile: 

patrick

----------

